# Warning for those that worked on Sea Kings



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just spotted this today, certainly of interest to my son who worked on these the 10 years he was in the RN.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-45313394

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hate it when the government agencies make crass statements like


"MoD spokeswoman said the safety of personnel was "our highest priority".


So the send our troops off to Afghanistan, Iraq etc. to be shot at and captured by fighters who do not know what the Geneva Convention is.


I am not saying that we should not send troops, just that MoD should not put out such crass statements.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would add, to the symptoms to watch out for in asbestos related disease, loss of weight. It was the only symptom that Chris was advised to watch for.

Whilst members of the Royal family are not thought to be affected, which is good, it might be of benefit to sufferers if they took an interest in the disease which gets very little attention and even less research funding.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Whilst the symptoms can take decades to surface after exposure the first step that the HSE recommends is to speak to your doctor, see extract below.

"If you are concerned about possible exposure to asbestos from work activities, you are advised to consult your GP and ask for a note to be made in your personal record about possible exposure, including date(s), duration, type of asbestos and likely exposure levels (if known). In some circumstances, your GP may refer you to a specialist in respiratory medicine. HSE does not advocate routine X-rays for people who have had an inadvertent exposure to asbestos. Asbestos-related damage to the lungs takes years to develop and become visible on chest X-rays. X-ray examinations cannot indicate whether or not asbestos fibres have been inhaled."

http://www.hse.gov.uk/asbestos/faq.htm

Regarding the Sea King issue in particular, neither my son or his ex colleagues have been contacted by the Royal Navy as yet, they themselves suspect the foil covered insulation and the engine cowl covers as the likely suspects.

Not sure if the forces are covered by the Riddor legislation in this regard, but I know with civilian businesses they must treat exposure as a Reportable Incident, I'm on it after potential exposure from my early days working in a Power Station whilst asbestos stripping was being done, rather badly in my view.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How could they only know this now? Its been banned since 1999, nearly 20 years ago. You would think when it was discovered to be dangerous and banned they would look to see where it had been deployed which makes you wonder how they discovered it now. There must be records. We had computers then.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Barry it's dangers we're known in the early 70s, so yes you have to wonder about the duty of care to personnel by the Navy.

But there again perhaps the forces don't have to comply when you think about the cocktail of drugs soliders were given during the Gulf War.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet asbestos was removed from any government buildings pretty damn quick.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

In the forces we used to use Pyrene fire extinguisher fluid ( carbon tetra chloride ) to clean our uniforms.....now known to be dangerous.
We used transformer oil as a de-greaser......also now known to be dangerous.
We collected lead as kids to earn money at the scappies.......how come we are still alive and well ?
No comments about lack of brain power, please !
I think the latest news about the well known weedkiller........Roundup .......is far more important.
But to ban that would upset money making on a mega scale worldwide.

So we will have to wait a long time for this killer to be banned.
When it is, will the government insist that all persons who have used Roundup be checked and compensated ? 

Bill


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't understand the 'Roundup' you mention being more important, equally important perhaps !

You obviously haven't been exposed to critical levels of lead poisoning then, you're very lucky.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/lead-poisoning/symptoms-causes/syc-20354717

Your story reminds me of an old guy I once worked with who scoffed at me buggering off when he started smashing asbestos steam pipe insulation off pipe work to get to a leaking steam valve.

"You young guys are whimps, I ate this stuff for breakfast whilst at sea" guess what he died of within a year ?

Terry


----------

